# 97 Maxima clutch and A/C problem



## alexander_yangjp (Jun 22, 2011)

Guys,
I have 97 Maxima and I have a bad luck recently. :wtf:

First the A/C was down and it broke my belt at that time. I do not know what's the problem and just assume I need get a new compressor. After check the web, it seems like maybe I just need replace A/C clutch. So I am confused now, do not know what shall I do? Any suggestion?
If I need a new clutch/compressor, any brand? Do you guys happen to know the estimated cost?

Second, it happened yesterday. My clutch seems like not working. I can not switch into gear. Also there is a noise when I punch the clutch pedal. The deeper the louder. Near the bottom, it can stop the engine. Check the web and it seems like maybe the releasing valve broken. Not 100% sure. Any suggestion? If so, do I need to replace the valve or replace whole clutch kit?
Any brand and estimated labor cost for it?

Really appreciate your feedback and help! Thanks!


----------

